# Left lateral placenta?



## mum22ttc#3

Hi I was told at my 20 week scan yesterday that I have a left lateral placenta, she said it is a little below what it should be and I will need to go back at 32 weeks for another scan to see if it had risen. I asked her what this meant and she said that there was no need to worry just yet but if it didnt rise it could cause complications during a naturel birth. Does anyone else know what this means and what the implications could be? I do have the midwife soon so will be able to ask her, just wondered if I could get any info before hand, thanks x


----------



## holywoodmum

don't know sweetie, hope you can get some answers from your midwife!


----------



## JASMAK

I had a complete previa...I am assuming that they are meaning your placenta is low lying, meaning that it is close to the cervical os. If it is to close or completely covering (complete previa) then it can cause bleeding in your pregnancy, and if it is too close to your cervix, or over your cervix, it can cause you to hemorrage when your cervix dilates. Now, before that freaks the crap out of you, take note that most often they move up as your uterus grows. You are only mid-way now, so they are taking note of it so it can be checked at least once more before birth. If it doesn't move up, and it is too risky for you to go into labour, you will be scheduled a section. This is the reason why I had a section for my son. I had complete previa though, with placenta actually sticking out of my cervix, discovered at 13 weeks from massive bleeding. It caused bleeding throughout my whole pregnancy, preterm labour, and then I had a very good c-section and my son was fine. But, please do remember that MOST grow up. My sister had a low-lying one, and it grew way up and out of the way.


----------



## Misskitty

Lateral means it's on the outside, i.e. towards the outer edge of your body, away from the centre (off to the left basically). Mine is anterior medial, meaning it''s at the front (anterior) and in the middle (medial). It's right behind my belly button.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thanksfor the replies, next to where it says left lateral placenta it also says, low, clear of os, does anyone know what this part means, I have tried to goggle it but cant find much, does it mean that it not completly covering x


----------



## JASMAK

It just means "low lying" but not covering your cervical os. Google partial previa.


----------



## Delilah

Mine is low lying anterior abbutted to os - hoping mine moves up too I get scanned again at 35 weeks. Try not to worry sounds like yours is out of the way at least!


----------



## cola78

i had my 12 week scan my placenta is on the left i cant wait to find out on the 26 sept to see the results...


----------

